# Browning A-bolt Micro Hunter



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am looking to purchase a Browning A-Bolt Micro Hunter left hand in 7MM-08. According to the specs, the A-Bolt Micro Hunter is 5/16 shorter in stock then the standard A-Bolt stock.
Does anyone have any opinion of this difference and if they think it might affect my shooting? I am 5'11" with pretty standard dimensions. the only reason for me wanting the A-Bolt Micro Hunter is that it is the only way for me to get a left hand bolt action in the 7MM-08.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't think 5/16" would make much difference if that is the only difference. Do you have a place with one in stock? Shouldering it may be the only way to find out if it will fit you or not. I looked at one a couple years ago and it was a little short but felt good when I picked it up.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I cannot find one of these rifles in stock at the moment. I truly wish I could. I am still looking to locate one to shoulder. this is why I am asking the forum for help. It is so hard to locate a left hand rifle in stock these days in the make and model.
I was able to locate a standard A-Bolt today at my local dealer and I shouldered that one. I tried to imagine 5/16" difference while holding it and cannot seem to find any drawbacks to the shorter length of pull.
I figured at best it would be like shooting the rifle with a heavy coat versus wearing just a shirt. Noting that this is going to be my hunting rifle and I will be wearing my bib-overalls and hunting coat, the 5/16" difference may be somewhat of a blessing.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't think that 5/16 will really matter. If it did, you could probably shim under the pad with some plastic sheeting in the required thickness. You picked a great caliber. I've got a 7mm-08 in aTikka and love it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

They make pads thick enough to make up for that on their own these days, you should be good to go.


----------

